# Engagement session from yesterday at Big Bear, in California



## Vtec44 (Sep 27, 2015)

The groom to be is a long time friend of mine...   The best part is that he booked me at full price, no discount.    Some of these were shot at 20k ISO with my D750   I still need to retouch these since they're just quick "morning after" previews.


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 27, 2015)

This is how I get referrals


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 27, 2015)

Love love love her flowy shirt. Love the wine/picnic shots, the connection you've captured between the two of them! Fantastic!!


----------



## ndancona (Sep 27, 2015)

great set!


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 28, 2015)

Very nice set.  Except for the one where his hand is covering most of her face.

Wish they were numbered.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 28, 2015)

I like these.  Only one I'm not real crazy about is the rowboat one where the tops of their heads are cut off.  That just looks...weird?...to me.


----------



## daisyish (Sep 28, 2015)

Love this shoot! I think my favorite shot is the one where she is walking on the log.


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks all.    They're a good looking couple so my job was made easy.


----------



## PinkPoodle (Sep 30, 2015)

Beautiful photos!  Very romantic~


----------



## BrickHouse (Sep 30, 2015)

This is truly a fantastic set!


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------



## PJoneil (Oct 7, 2015)

That was a great looking shoot, awesome job and skills!


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 7, 2015)

PJoneil said:


> That was a great looking shoot, awesome job and skills!



Thanks!!


----------



## Rosy (Oct 7, 2015)

love them all -


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 7, 2015)

I got only praise for you! Good looking couple yes, but you did an awsome job capturing their complicity\Affinity.


----------



## Emanuel M (Oct 7, 2015)

20K ISO usable photos?
Show us one pls - I need that camera 

Cheers


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 7, 2015)

Emanuel M said:


> 20K ISO usable photos?
> Show us one pls - I need that camera
> 
> Cheers



Here's the print screen.  Technically it's 10k ISO but I had to push it 1.25 stop so close enough to 20k


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 7, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> I got only praise for you! Good looking couple yes, but you did an awsome job capturing their complicity\Affinity.



Thanks!!!


----------



## mmaria (Oct 8, 2015)

very nice


----------



## Shades of Blue (Dec 21, 2015)

Shots like these are what I aspire to...very nice...


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 21, 2015)

Shades of Blue said:


> Shots like these are what I aspire to...very nice...



Thanks!


----------

